# Wie findfet ihr mein PC ?



## Smoger101 (26. Mai 2015)

auf meinem Profil sind alle informationen lohnt sich OC ? Die Frage ist Leistungtechnisch gesehen.


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Mai 2015)

Deine CPU ist schnell. Deine 2 GPUs aber auch. Je nachdem welches Spiel und Auflösung könnte es die min FPS schon heben wenn du die CPU auf 4,2-4,4 (je nachdem was vernünftig geht) prügelst.


----------



## XT1024 (26. Mai 2015)

Achso, die Daten sollen wir auch noch selbst _suchen_? 


Smoger101 schrieb:


> lohnt  sich OC ?


Nö, lohnt sich nicht.
Verbraucht mehr Strom, es wird wärmer, ggf. lauter und im Desktopbetrieb bringt das eh nix.



> Die Frage ist Leistungtechnisch gesehen.


20% mehr Takt bringt in entsprechenden Anwendungen auch 20% Mehrleistung.


----------



## facehugger (26. Mai 2015)

Auch @stock ist dein Prozzi noch recht fix. Mit OC:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html 
ist durchaus Haswell-Niveau drin, natürlich guter Kühler vorausgesetzt. Wenn du mit der Graka zufrieden bist, besteht auch da kein Handlungsbedarf...

Gruß


----------

